#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-23
<tuaneus> καλημερα,θα ηθελα να ρωτησω επειδη θα κανω εγκατασταση ubuntu 14 στο πισι μου θα εχω προβλημα με τον ssd?
<tuaneus> θα κανω διαγραφη τα windows και θα εχω μονο τα ubuntu
<kerato> oxi, go for it
<tuaneus> α ωραια σε ευχαριστω! διαβασα οτι πανω απο 4 gb ραμ θα χρειαστω "κατι" γιατι δεν θα εχω το " TRIM".Όπως βλέπεις δεν έχω ιδέα ¨/
<kerato> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=25434
<kerato> have fun
<tuaneus> ωραια!!! σε ευχριστώ!!!
<Black_Horseman> hola
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2253-1: LibreOffice vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2253-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2254-1: PHP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2254-1/>
<geochr> καλησπέρα παίδες
<Junka> yo
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-24
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Τι θα παρουσιάσει το Ubuntu το νέο έτος [Ubuntu Phone] <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=314329#p314329> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Το Ubuntu One ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=313396#p313396> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re
<Black_Horseman> ack
<Black_Horseman> brb
<Black_Horseman> o
<Black_Horseman> back
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2232-3: OpenSSL regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2232-3/>
<Black_Horseman> HOLA
<sicretor> hola
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-25
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
<xnikos> καλησπέρα,μπορεί να βοηθήσει μήπως κάποιος σε πρόβλημα με το grub?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2254-2: PHP updates <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2254-2/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2256-1: Swift vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2256-1/> || USN-2255-1: OpenStack Neutron vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2255-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-26
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
<LoganL> Gia se olous
<LoganL> exw mia aporia e
<LoganL> kanw ta updates kai m exei kolisei poli wra sto update-grub apoti katalavenw
<LoganL> kai exei arxisei na tiganizete to pc
<LoganL> to exei kolisei einai sxetiko
<LoganL> :)
<LoganL> daksei ola koble apla ta ekana panw mou gt 1on argouse  kai 2on 83oC einai poli
<LoganL> :)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2258-1: GnuPG vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2258-1/> || USN-2257-1: Samba vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2257-1/>
<Tassos> Μάγκες κολλάει αρκετά το 14.04  έτσι;
<Tassos> δεν έμεινα ευχαριστημένος καθόλου σε ένα λαπτοπ που τα έβαλα
<NikTh> Tassos: Είναι πως θα «κάτσει» στον καθένα νομίζω. Γενικά η 14.04 θεωρείται καλή έκδοση και μετα λιγότερα προβλήματα, σε σχέση με άλλες.
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-27
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2260-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2260-1/> || USN-2259-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2259-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2264-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2264-1/> || USN-2263-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2263-1/> || USN-2262-1: Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2262-1/> || USN-2261-1: Linux kernel (Saucy HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2261-1/>
<Black_Horseman> kalispera
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-28
<Black_Horseman> kalispera
<Enyo_> helloo
<pappasadrian> hello
<Enyo_> ola kala?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-06-29
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<kerato> kalhmera ChIossif_GR epishs
<kerato> kai kalh epityxia sthn e8nikh !!!!1
<ChIossif_GR> «Πειρατικό» εναντίον «Κοκορίκου»... Καλή επιτυχία στους διεθνείς ποδοσφαιριστές μας :-)
<Black_Horseman> Hola
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-22
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Meizu MX4 - Ubuntu Edition <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/22-06-15/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-23
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2651-1: GNU patch vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2651-1/>
<Milta> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μόλις πέρασα στο laptop Ubuntu 14.04. Αλλά και όταν τα έβλεπα από το usb και τώρα που τα έκανα εγκατάσταση δεν έχω WiFi. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;;;
<Milta> Που είστε βρε παιδιά????? I need heeeeeelppppp!!!!!!!!!
<kerato> milta
<kerato> 8a prepei na synde8eis meayto to laptop
<kerato> ensyrmata
<Milta> Μα που πήγατε όλοι????
<kerato> apo afto milas twra?
<Milta> Από το κινητό μιλαω
<Milta> δεν έχω καλώδιο
<kerato> nai alla 8a prepei na doume to yliko tou laptop
<kerato> vres ena
<kerato> einai pio eykolo
<Milta> δυστηχως δεν εχω
<Milta> Και τώρα δεν μπορώ να βρω
<kerato> wraia tote anoikse to laptop me to ubuntu
<Milta> Ανοιχτό ειναι
<kerato> ok anoikse ena terminal (control+alt+T)
<kerato> kai grapse
<kerato> lspci |grep -i wireless
<Milta> Πριν από το grep τι σήμα είναι;
<kerato> shift kai \
<kerato> dipla sto enter
<Milta> Το εγραψα
<Milta> Κοίτα?
<Milta> Και μετά?
<kerato> nai to egrapses
<kerato> ti sou evgale
<Milta> Τιποτα
<kerato> e de ginetai etsi douleia
<kerato> prepei na mpeis apo afto to laptop
<kerato> ti marka/montelo einai?
<Milta> Είναι Lenovo mikrolaptopaki
<Milta> s10-2
<Milta> Έφυγες???
<kerato> oxi alla exw douleia
<kerato> perimene
<Milta> Οκ
<kerato> ela milta gyrisa
<kerato> exw kala nea kai kaka nea
<kerato> poia 8es na akouseis prwta
<Milta> Τα καλά
<Milta> δεν γίνεται  να μην έχω κακά?
<kerato> toi provlhma sou lynetai sxetika eykola, apo oti vlepw to lenovaki foraei ena boadcom chipaki gia to opoio yparxei driver
<kerato> kai ta kaka einai oti gia na to ftiakseis
<kerato> 8a prepei (surprise) na synde8eis sto internet
<Milta> Πριν βάλω τα 14. 04 φορούσε κάτι Ubuntu 9.κατι και είχε κανονικά WiFi
<kerato> ayto den leei kati fovamai
<kerato> apo agglika pws pas
<Milta> K
<Milta> Κάτι καταφερνω
<kerato> e tote 8a vreis akrh pisteyw
<Milta> Ευχαριστώ πολύ
<kerato> an eisai tyxerh leipei mono to firmware
<kerato> kane mia anazhthsh kati san ubuntu 14.04 lenovo s10-2 wireless
<Milta> Οκ
<Milta> ευχαριστώ και πάλι
<kerato> no problem
<Milta> Εσύ no problem.... Εγώ ακόμα problem
<Milta> :-)))))
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-25
<simosx> Το Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition διαθέσιμο στην Ευρώπη, http://www.meizu.com/en/ubuntu/index.html
<simosx> χρειάζεται να παίξει κανείς ένα παιχνίδι για να λάβει την πρόσκληση και έχεις 3 προσπάθειες ανά μέρα.
<simosx> δεν θα είναι εύκολο..
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2655-1: Tomcat vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2655-1/> || USN-2654-1: Tomcat vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2654-1/> || USN-2653-1: Python vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2653-1/>
<eric___> καλησπερα μια βοηθεια για αυτο εδω το θεμα....   http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=31015&start=30
<pc_magas> KAlisperes
<pc_magas> Exetai Paiksei to Hedgewars?
<Guest21251> Παιδια καλησπερα, εβαλα το λουμπουντου, ειναι πολυ ωραιο και πολυ ευκολο. Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω εαν υπαρχουν προγραμματα μετατροπης βιντεο σε ηχο mp3 απο γιουτουμπ. Που μπορω να τα βρω?
<pc_magas> Guest21251, To katevazeis to video me to programmataki youtube-dl
<pc_magas> (Nomizw einai sta apo8etiria)
<pc_magas> Kai to metatrepeis me Avconv.
<pc_magas> H gia gui users to WinFF.
<Guest21251> το winff  στα αποθετηρια τι εννοεις?
<Guest21251> στο lubuntu software center εννοεις?
<pc_magas> Enow an to youtube-dl mporeis na to katevazeis amesws mesw sudo apt-get install youtube-dl h prepei na kaneis mia diadikasia prwta
<pc_magas> KAi sto Lubuntu software center to idio einai.
<pc_magas> To winff to katyevgazeis apo to Software Center aneta.
<pc_magas> gia to youtube-dl prepei na deis an mporeis.
<pc_magas> Giati den kserw an einai sto software center.
<Guest21251> δεν θυμαμαι πως το βαζεις να φαινεται στην μπαρα το γουινεφεφ.
<pc_magas> (H sto command line ergaleio apt-get)
<Guest21251> Ναι στο σοφτγουερ σεντερ ειναι , το εγκατεστησα.
<pc_magas> Guest21251, egw to trexw apo to termatiko.
<Guest21251> ναι ναι το ετρεξα στο τερματικο, χρειαζεται με sudo  μπροστα?
<pc_magas> nai 8elei sudo.
<Guest21251> μισο λεπτο να το τρεξω
<Guest21251> μου λεει κατι οτι failed
<pc_magas> ti sou leei akrivws
<Guest21251> ενω το εχει τρεξει κανονικα
<Guest21251> και εχει ανοιξει..
<Guest21251> μισο λεπτο να τα κανω κοπυ-πειστ
<pc_magas> oti sou leei valto sto pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org
<pc_magas> H ena screenshot kai to anevazeis sto http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org
<Guest21251> το σκριν σοτ πως γινεται?
<pc_magas> Oti pws kai na exei vazeis to link edw
<pc_magas> PAtas to koumpi PrintScn
<Guest21251> μισο λεπτο να το δω οκ?
<pc_magas> Einai meta ta Fkeys (F1,F2,...F12)
<Guest21251> ναι το βρηκα, παταω μονο οπως ειναι 'η και κατι αλλο. Επισης ανοιγοντας την σελιδα με το πρωτο λινκ πως το βαζω εκει?
<pc_magas> To prwto link einai gia keimeno
<pc_magas> To deutero gia eikona
<pc_magas> Sto prwto kaneis copy paste keimeno
<pc_magas> Sto deutero anevazeis eikona
<Guest21251> κοπυ πειστ με κοντρολ και σι? η καποιο αλλο πληκτρο?
<pc_magas> Ctrl+C
<pc_magas> Ctrl+V
<Guest21251> μισο λεπτο να το κανω
<pc_magas> Gia copy kai paste antistoixa
<Guest21251> το δοκιμαζω με κοντρολ και σι στα κειμενα και δεν το βγαζει στο πρωτο λινκ για κειμενο.  Δεν τα δεχεται απο το τερματικο
<Guest21251> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως γινεται..
<pc_magas> Sto termatiko patas kai sto shift
<pc_magas> mazi me to ctrl+c
<Guest21251> μισο λεπτο..
<pc_magas> kai to Ctrl+v
<Guest21251> δεν το δεχεται θα δω πως θα το κανω.. καποιο προγραμμα για επεξεργασια εικονας για να το ανεβασω εδω?
<pc_magas> Mallon se mperdepsa
<pc_magas> Eisai termatiko?
<pc_magas> Nai h Oxi
<pc_magas> ?
<Guest21251> ναι
<pc_magas> Exeis treksei tin entoli nai h Oxi?
<Guest21251> ναι
<pc_magas> Sou exei vgalei smalma nai h oxi?
<pc_magas> sfalma*
<Guest21251> το ανοιξε  το προγραμμα
<pc_magas> H telos pantoas kati
<pc_magas> To winff?
<Guest21251> το σφαλμα το εβγαλε κατα το τρεξιμο και μετα ανοιξε το προγραμμα κανονικα..
<pc_magas> Ok anoikse to programa.
<pc_magas> Apla agnoise oti sou leei to termatiko.
<Guest21251> ναι ανοιξε, ωραια..
<pc_magas> Apla vazeis tragoudia kai ta kaneis convert se mp3 me auto.
<pc_magas> 8es allo programma gia na ta tatevazeis kai legetai youtube-dl
<pc_magas> Kleise to Winff
<pc_magas> pou den xreiazesai termatiko na to trekseis.
<pc_magas> KAi dwse to apotelesma tis entolis apt-cache-search youtube-dl
<pc_magas> Sorry apt-cache search youtube-dl
<pc_magas> KAi oto sou vgazei ME Shift+Ctrl+C to kaneis copy  apo to termatiko kai me Ctrl+v ston Firefox paste
<Guest21251> μισο λεπτο.. να το τρεξω
<pc_magas> Sto Url http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org
<pc_magas> Sorry http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org
<pc_magas> Ekei na to kaneis paste
<Guest21251> μισο λεπτο να το τρεξω..
<Guest21251> μισο λεπτο να το τρεξω..
<pc_magas> Poio link edwses
<Guest21251> εδωσα το youtube-dl με sudo
<pc_magas> to apt-caceh search youtube-dl?
<Guest21251> ναι
<pc_magas> to apt-cache search youtube-dl ?
<Guest21251> ναι σωστα..
<pc_magas> Oti sou evgale kanto copy paste sto http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org
<Guest21251> μου εγραψε
<pc_magas> Me ligo psaksimo apla dwse sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<pc_magas> kai to katevazeis kai eisai ok
<Guest21251> μισο
<pc_magas> meta dineis youtube-dl ^youtube-video-url^
<pc_magas> kai to arxeio puo sou katevase to metatrepsei me to WinFF
<Guest21251> το τρεχει στο τερματικο και κανει αναβαθμιση του πακετου..
<Guest21251> εκανε εγκατασταση και τελειωσε
<pc_magas> Ok to trexeis opws sou eipa poio panw kai me WinFF to metatrepeis se .mp3
<pc_magas> kai an 83es gia Mp3 tags (otan anoigeis to arxeio na sou leei titlo tragoudiou klp klp) Dokimazeis to Music Brainz Picard
<lubuntuuser> ειναι εδω ο πισιμαγκας?
<lubuntuuser> που μιλουσαμε μαζι?
<lubuntuuser> με πεταξε εξω το τσατ
<lubuntuuser> παιδια κατεβασα το youtube dl με την εντολη του sudo απο το τερματικο sudo apt-get install youtube-dl .Μπορειτε να μου πειτε που την βρισκω εγκατεστημενη την εφαρμογη και πως δουλευει?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-06-26
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
#ubuntu-gr 2016-06-28
<joostvb>   Καλησπέρα
<kerato> more like kalhmera
<joostvb> o oops
<joostvb> καλημέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-02
<xeirwn> χαιρετς τα παλικαρια
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-03
<eiosifidis> Speres
<ee2455> Γειααα...
<koleygr> Γεια χαρα
#ubuntu-gr 2017-06-27
<Guest57174> εγκατέστησα το ubuntu16 LTS αλλά..... δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω σταθμούς.
<kubiak_> καλησπέρα, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με την εντολη find;
<Sitos> καλησπέρα παιδιά
#ubuntu-gr 2017-06-28
<sitos> καλησπέρα
<sitos> Καλημέρα παιδιά
<Black_Horseman> yasu
<sitos> ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση
<sitos> σκέφτομαι να κάνω τα σεμινάρια της red hat για system admin
<Black_Horseman> nai kai?
<sitos> Υπάρχουν θέσεις εργασίας για Ελλάδα?Υπάρχουν προοπτικές?
<sitos> είμαι εξωτερικό τώρα γ αυτο ρωτάω
<Black_Horseman> ilikia?
<sitos> 27
<Black_Horseman> me 500-750e to mina
<sitos> ναι ε ?
<sitos> σαν πιστοποίηση μετράει όμως?
<Black_Horseman> winblows sysadmin pairnei 750e
<Black_Horseman> nai metra stin proslipsi
<Black_Horseman> programmatistra stin idia etairia pairnei 500e/mina
<sitos> εντάξει σίγουρα υπάρχουν και εταιρειες που δίνουν παραπάνω όμως
<sitos> έχω γνωστό στην  openbet παίρνει 1800
<sitos> προγραμματιστής
<Black_Horseman> stin ellada?
<sitos> ναι
<sitos> σεμινάρια για Windows sysadmin που μπορώ να κάνω?για Αθήνα
<sitos> Καλύτερα από linux ;
<Black_Horseman> to idio einai
<sitos> εσύ τι προτείνεις ?σόρρυ που σε πρήζω αλλά προσπαθώ να βρω μια διέξοδο
<sitos> θέλω να ασχοληθώ με αντικείμενο μου
<sitos> έχω τελειώσει μηχανικών πλ
<sitos> και θέλω ακόμα ένα χαρτί να βάλω στο βιογραφικο
<Black_Horseman> ki egw ayto paleyw
<sitos> Δεν είναι κανένας άλλος να μας βοηθήσει?
<Black_Horseman> to thema tou kanaliou den einai ayto
<Black_Horseman> to thema oti stin ellada einai toso reysta ta pragmata
<Black_Horseman> pou akoma ki egw tin psaxnw gia eksw
<sitos> εσύ έχεις κάποια πιστοποίηση?
<Black_Horseman> oxi akoma sta mesa tou allou mina tha dwsw mia polu basic
<Black_Horseman> kuriws gia hardware
<Black_Horseman> kai meta skeftomai gia kapoia cloud pistopoihsh
<Black_Horseman> vmware as poume
<sitos> που παρακολουθείς τα σεμινάρια αυτά?
<Black_Horseman> google youtube kai piratebay
<sitos> αα κάθεσαι μόνος και απλά πας και πληρώνεις την εξεταση
<Black_Horseman> akrivws
<Black_Horseman> siga mi paw na dwsw kai 2000e pou den exw kiolas
<sitos> όντως πολύ ακριβά
<sitos> Αλλά πιστεύω αξιζει
<Black_Horseman> koi enan pakistano edw ellada pou gnwrisa
<Black_Horseman> douleyei freelance programmatistis kai pairnei 100e ti mera
<ee2455> THEY TOOK OUR JOBS!
<sitos> πω τον πουστη
<Black_Horseman> ayti einai i tarifa genika
<Black_Horseman> san freelancer
<sitos> καταλήγουμε ότι οι πιστοποιήσεις της red hat αξίζουν ή όχι????
<sitos> Γενικά το να είσαι sysadmin  μετράει?
<ee2455> Black_Horseman: Εχει αρκετή δουλειά όμως;
<Black_Horseman> oxi akrivws
<Black_Horseman> gia ayto kai i tarifa einai ypsili
<Black_Horseman> exeis gia 10 meres kai meta gia 20 den exeis
<Black_Horseman> sitos ante kai tin pires
<Black_Horseman> doulia pou tha vreis
<Black_Horseman> stin ellada dyskola
<Black_Horseman> to thema einai oti yparxoun poly sysadmins
<Black_Horseman> polloi*
<Black_Horseman> ki egw gia sysadmin psaxnw
<Black_Horseman> alla se virtualization
<sitos> αν όχι sysadmin τότε τι??Πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε τα trends
<Black_Horseman> to trend einai coder
<sitos>  μάλλον πρέπει να μάθουμε java
<Black_Horseman> gt?
<Black_Horseman> python
<Black_Horseman> ellada zitane polu .net
<Black_Horseman> html/css/php/javascript
<sitos> και δεν είναι και ακατόρθωτη να τη μάθεις
<Black_Horseman> des se aggelies ellada ti zitane
#ubuntu-gr 2018-06-27
<toumbo> Hello! Θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση για ενα φορητο υπολογιστη!
<toumbo> Ειναι κανεις διαθεσιμος
<toumbo> ;
#ubuntu-gr 2019-06-24
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2019-06-27
<Tas-sos> είναι κανένας ζωντανός εδώ ; - Έτσι από περιέργεια
<Tas-sos> Έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς σας το https://syncthing.net/ ?
#ubuntu-gr 2020-06-23
<stdedos> Φαίνεται ότι το https://askubuntu.com/questions/180079/ctrl-c-ctrl-v-not-working-in-different-keyboard-layout κάποιες φορές συμβαίνει ακόμα και με bionic. Το έχει εντοπίσει κανένας;
